# As Good As Gold!



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)

I can remember, as a small boy, having lunch at my Mother's Aunt's house on a school day.   When my Mother asked how I had behaved, Aunt Lizzie would always reply....."He was as good as gold"!  I never recognized at the time what "High Praise" she was dishing out, along with her "egg sandwich and orange jello with bananas"!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

I remember when a gentleman's handshake was as good as gold.

Many deals were established back in the day with a simple handshake.

A handshake actually stood for something.

Not anymore.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember when a gentleman's handshake was as good as gold.
> 
> Many deals were established back in the day with a simple handshake.
> 
> ...


We’re not allowed to shake hands anymore.  Doesn’t feel the same to seal the deal with a fist bump.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

Ronni said:


> We’re not allowed to shake hands anymore.  Doesn’t feel the same to seal the deal with a fist bump.


It sure doesn't, Ronni.

My husband mentioned to me that he ran into an old friend of his the other day, and it was business as usual, his friend stuck his hand out, dear husband stuck his out, they shook, had a chinwag, and each carried on their way.

Was it a good thing, was it a bad thing... I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 18, 2020)

Though I can't stand all that pounding, maybe some here will enjoy this ...






Tony


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 133990


Tippy Tea


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


no image


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> no image


as you can see RR..meanderer can see it... so I'm beginning to wonder if the problem might be your end, mi chica


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> as you can see RR..meanderer can see it... so I'm beginning to wonder if the problem might be your end, mi chica


I'm thinking the same thing, now!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


I don't get an image either.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)

As good as Gold.....!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't get an image either.


I don't understand how some are seeing it and others aren't


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)

A Golden Oldie.....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)

_I just recalled that in the Christmas Carol, Bob Cratchit's wife asked how Tiny Tim behaved in church, and Bob replied, " He was as good as gold, he was"!  When Charles Dickens wrote this1843 novella, he may have "opened the door" to the use of the phrase as it relates to good behavior._


----------

